

Linkody - Maximize your linkbuilding efforts. - flm
http://www.linkody.com
Linkody is the 1st service that offers 24/7 inbound links monitoring in the cloud.
======
johnmurch
I would recommend updating your pricing model to include a enterprise field to
"contact us".

In addition on the screenshot why would you not include the anchor test for
each link to show? Maybe I am just not seeing it - but I would want to know
the anchor text for each link in addition to the histogram of all

